# Omega Speedmaster 3510.50



## camb66

Omega Speedmaster 3510.50
Hi guys, posted this a few years ago on another forum and it has had about 15,000 hits, so i thought i would share it with u guys at Watchuseek which is where I spend all my time these days! Just a couple of updated photos- enjoy. Cam

Background 
After 15 years loyal service from my Tag Heuer F1 and a significant birthday on the horizon, I went looking for a new watch last year. I always had it in my mind that I wanted an Omega Seamaster Professional, but after endlessly surfing the net and looking through the windows of ADs, I set my sights on the Omega Speedmaster. I am fascinated with the heritage of the Speedmaster and love the classic and timeless design. The Speedmaster never seems to go out of fashion and looks good with a t-shirt through to a suit. I settled on the 3510.50 Speedmaster Automatic (Reduced ) for a few reasons. 
1/ I liked the fact that it looked very similar to the legendary Moon watch.

2/ It has an Automatic movement compared to the manual winding movement of the Moon watch.

3/ You get the Moon watch look and the Omega reputation for about $1000 (Aus) less than the Moon watch.

4/ I am no "Big watch" fan, this felt right for me on a 7" wrist.

12 months down the track, I am very happy with my choice.










Movement - The watch uses the Omega 3220 as a base movement with a Dubois-Debrois chronograph module mounted on top. My research indicates that this is a reliable arrangement and I have had no problems in the last 12 months. Some say that this arrangement can be difficult for watchmakers to work on. The movement has settled into a regular rate of +1 second per day. Expect to get about 40 hours of power reserve from this movement. I am very pleased with the performance to date. Omega recommend that this should be serviced every 4-5 years.










Case- The case is polished stainless steel, with brushed sides. The case is actually about 38 mm which is larger than is advertised on the Omega website. I think for my wrist size (7"), this is a really good fit. 38mm is a good compromise between a dress watch and a big sports watch. A classy watch does not have to dominate your wrist and scream out to everyone to " Look at me". This is a reason I have always liked the TAG Heuer Carrera Chrono. The back of the watch is a snap on rather than a screw on arrangement, but I have not purchased this watch, nor was it designed, for diving.










Crystal- The 3510.50 comes with a domed Hesalite crystal, which is an acrylic. I have to confess that this was a big concern for me before purchasing the watch. The criticism of the this material is that while it is shatterproof , it can scratch easily. However, if this occurs , a $6 tube of Polywatch will have it looking new in 1 minute of polishing. The other benefit of this material is that it is very cheap to replace if you really make a mess of it.

Crown - The crown is a nice size with the Omega symbol on top of it. This is a non screw down crown so be careful not to be over adventurous with this watch in the water. They say that swimming is OK but diving is out. I leave mine in the drawer and put on the old TAG in the pool and at the beach.










Dial and Hands - This is the great strength of this watch. The beautiful black dial and the contrasting white baton hands add up to unbeatable readability. The sub- registers also make reading the actual time on this watch extremely easy ( I know I am pedantic about this but I am sure I am not the only one). Three nicely spaced sub-dials make using the chrono function easy. Note: the seconds and minute sub-dials are reversed when compared to the moon watch and the spacing is slightly different. The 3510.50 also has Arabic numbers which the moon watch does not.
There is no date on the dial of this watch which takes a bit of time to adjust to if you are used to having it on your watch but who does not carry a mobile phone with the date on it these days?
I find it is a beautiful watch and a real pleasure to watch time go by with.

Bezel- Raised non rotational ring with tacyhemetre. The tachymetere is designed for calculating speed when you know the factors of distance and time. I have tried using it a couple of times and it works well but in my case, it is there more for decoration than practicality.










Bracelet and Clasp
The 3510.50 uses the ref.1468 bracelet with a fold over clasp with the Omega symbol and the word Speedmaster. I find the whole affair more than satisfactory but you definitely get what you pay for with Omega and more expensive models use a better looking push button clasp. Frankly, I find the whole debate about clasps a bit of a yawn, as long as it is secure and reasonably presentable who cares?










Overall
If you are looking for a well priced mechanical chronograph with great looks you should seriously consider the 3510.50. It is not perfect, but when you consider the whole picture of price, quality, functionality and looks, this is a desirable option.
I like the fact that people recognise the brand and the model ( even if some think it is the moon watch). 12 months onwards, I still put it on every day and spare some moments to look and appreciate this watch.
*Had the watch for 5 years now and have worn it every day. Still love it. In for its first service as we speak*


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Great review!


----------



## _diplomat_

A great classic, thank you for your accurate review and beautiful pictures.
Cheers,


----------



## Fantom555

solid review


----------



## mikev

good review


----------



## martin_blank

nice review...i actually prefer a few of the aspects of this watch to the bigger version


----------



## CDavis7M

thanks for the great review. Im looking into the 3510 as I have a small wrist, smaller than yours, and I like that its automatic. However, I don't like that it have the numbers on the face, it almost ruins it for me. However, having tried on the Speedmaster Professional, I find it to be much too big and heavy. Oh, what to do...


----------



## mitadoc

Thank you for the review!


----------



## 7Pines

VERY nice review! This review was instrumental in my decision to get this watch. Working on it right now as a matter of fact.

Best,

Dan


----------



## Packleader

Wonderful review and excellent pictures. Great work!


----------



## dhavetam

I would say it really kills with the hirsh leather belt!!! btw did you buy it online?


----------



## camb66

dhavetam said:


> I would say it really kills with the hirsh leather belt!!! btw did you buy it online?


No- got it from an AD in 2006.


----------



## GregoryD

Lovely watch, and thank you for doing such a long term review, that's rare!


----------



## Packleader

Excellent review, thank you for bringing it to WUS.

Best wishes,
Packleader


----------



## mattg71

i must have liked the reveiw. i've just found myself buying one!


----------



## mick arthur

mattg71 said:


> i must have liked the reveiw. i've just found myself buying one!


Ditto!


----------



## mick arthur

camb66 said:


> No- got it from an AD in 2006.


It's a great looking strap. Which model is it? Thanks!

Update - found it! Di-Modell Rallye.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/saturdays-watch-8-20-11-a-578156-post4231226.html


----------



## skxbond

Great combo with the leather strap! Loving the look of Speedmaster!


----------



## hesoffran

Thanks for the great review.


----------



## VoltesV

Thanks for the long term review. Have one for more than a year now and still love it. Still as excited wearing it today as the first time I got it. Cheers.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Great review and pics. I love the look, but to me the benefit of the design is to pay homage to the original watch, ie hesalite/hand wound/ etc.


----------



## serrano

I've admired the moon watch for a long time and have recently been looking at them non-stop... Only problem its size on my 7" wrist. I bought watches in the past too big simply because I liked them so much but always ended up regretting it. Your review has redirected my interest towards the 3510 which is most probably going to be the better watch for me. Thank you
.


----------



## Ipromise

Not to discourage you from the Reduced, but have you tried on the full Pro? It wears surprisingly small and sits very nicely on the wrist. I'm a 40mm man myself, but the Speedy is a special creature. That and the modular chrono is an issue come service time. If you like the Panda dial, you could try the 323.30.40.40.04.001. It's 40mm too, but I don't believe it's a modular movement. Maybe someone can correct me though...



serrano said:


> I've admired the moon watch for a long time and have recently been looking at them non-stop... Only problem its size on my 7" wrist. I bought watches in the past too big simply because I liked them so much but always ended up regretting it. Your review has redirected my interest towards the 3510 which is most probably going to be the better watch for me. Thank you
> .


----------



## Kid_A

classic omega timpiece. great review


----------



## Dragonutity

Awesome watch; thanks for the review.


----------



## Teabagger131

Hi Speedy reduced owners. I'm a new owner myself. 
Can someone tell me what the typical power reserve is? I hear it should be 40 hours. But how long do you have to wear it for it to generate up to that amount?


----------



## fatboyslimboy57

Thanks, like the long term review to see how its held up. I was looking into this speedy reduced for a while but ended up with the speedy date.


----------



## Romulux

Tried on a Speedy Pro but felt too big. Then I found the "reduced" for sale online. Is the Reduced thicker due to the automatic movement?


----------



## Ramblin man

Have had mine for 3 years now. Still looks and runs great!


----------



## Watch Enthusiast

2nd year for me. Love it still~! Nice review too


----------



## nugroz89

Romulux said:


> Tried on a Speedy Pro but felt too big. Then I found the "reduced" for sale online. Is the Reduced thicker due to the automatic movement?


The Speedmaster reduced have slim body like a model dude..i have one and i love it so much


----------



## nugroz89

nugroz89 said:


> The Speedmaster reduced have slim body like a model dude..i have one and i love it so much











Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## kguerreiro

Great review of your speedy ! Excellent timepiece


----------



## Veritas0Aequitas

Oh man, great review and a PHENOMENAL watch. Love love love me some Omega and that Speedmaster kills it!


----------



## camb66

Wow nearly 50,000 views! Thanks for all the comments, havent been around these parts for a long time but so pleased so many have taken the opportunity to read this. I still have this watch after 9 years of owning it and I still think it is special.


----------



## crutis

Good review.


----------



## soroken

Great review!


----------



## Matt Bedenbaugh

Brilliant watch man, and great review. I'm so glad to see it's held up so well for you after 9 years. I just recently picked up a 3511.50 in my birth year and it hasn't left my wrist since. The speedmaster reduced is just an ageless classic. Cheers!


----------



## Seiko_mod

Nice watch - whether you can swim in it ?


----------



## charleswtch

Nice watch, great review.


----------



## HarambeeStar

Fantastic review! I've been contemplating purchasing this watch for a long time. How much did you pay for the service?


----------



## Em1224

Really nice post!


----------



## ccm123

Great review!


----------



## jofro

Thanks for the great speedy review!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stumpovich

Interesting watch. The subdial spacing looks strange to me, I think it's a little nicer on the Speedy Pro. However, all Speedmasters are fantastic watches to be sure.


----------



## Ginzy1234

Beautiful watch and great pictures!


----------



## Ginzy1234

.


----------



## jbellmd

Great review. Thanks


----------



## mustogt00

nice


----------



## HB32

Looks great on the strap, did not know about this speedy thanks for the review


----------



## Ginzy1234

Thanks for the review!


----------



## advantagedw

Excellent review, I was able to enjoy the watch without actually owning it!


----------



## Hydrocarbons

Detailed review with beautiful photos, great work -- thanks for the read.


----------



## semiotech

HarambeeStar said:


> Fantastic review! I've been contemplating purchasing this watch for a long time. How much did you pay for the service?


Also keen to find out the cost.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## jinikari01

great review. own one myself and I couldn't agree more with all that you have said.


----------



## 1watch.eu

Great review and great watch!


----------



## bseidenberger

Wonderful review. Thank you for taking the time and effort as it is much appreciated!


----------



## mvan1477

Great review


----------



## Jeffro1

Thanks, great review.. I may have to look at this next!


----------



## Phrank

camb66 said:


> Wow nearly 50,000 views! Thanks for all the comments, havent been around these parts for a long time but so pleased so many have taken the opportunity to read this. I still have this watch after 9 years of owning it and I still think it is special.
> 
> View attachment 5968050


Read this review - fantastic, just what I was looking for!

As a result, purchased one as well, decided to put it in for a service right away to get a check-up. Also read another review on this forum, even mentioned the same seller I purchased from, which was hilarious, and gave thumbs up to the quality of the purchase.

I too have a Tag Chrono, still love it, still works, really looking forward to getting this watch on the wrist - thanks for the potential strap suggestion as well!

Cheers and thanks!


----------



## Phrank

Day 3 with the new watch, unlike my Tag Automatic Chrono 765.406, this watch is very quiet in the rotor movement, but as of today I can hear a more noticeable "whirring" noise. It is not a "grating" sound, more a quiet ratcheting, whirring. 

Are the Speedie Reduced known for audible rotor movements?

Reason I ask, is the first two days, I was gobsmacked at how quiet the watch seemed, so to suddenly notice makes me wonder something was stuck and started working? Has a flaw emerged in the watch, or was it just so darn quiet it took a few days to notice it....

Thanks Gents...

edited to add: thanks to the OP again, ordered the same Di Modell Ralleye strap, and a Polywatch scratch kit....


----------



## lantar

looks great on both the leather strap and the bracelet.... the watch is beautiful


----------



## nicon

I'm considering the Pro or Reduced, your review made my decision easier .


----------



## jonE5

Thinking about one as well and maybe later the professional. Seems to hold value well.


----------



## nuvolablue

Great review! 

Sent from my X6pro using Tapatalk


----------



## webicons

Damn. I thought I made up my mind on my next purchase. May need to rethink this now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Funan

What a watch... thanks for the review


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## himynameiswil

Your review helped tremendously when I purchased mine a few months ago. I can't thank you enough!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donnytron

Nice review. I have not owned one of these, but I have handled one in person. Maybe I am not a jubilee-style guy, but the bracelet struck me as somewhat cheap-feeling...maybe that is just because of the short time I handled it....


----------



## camb66

Quick update. Ive had this watch for 12 years now. Still part of my rotation and a valued part of my collection. Wearing on a Blushark Nato these days.


----------



## camb66

Quick update. Ive had this watch for 12 years now. Still part of my rotation and a valued part of my collection. Wearing on a Blushark Nato these days.


----------



## kylevuong

Thanks, I have read your review and finally pulled the trigger to buy the "upgraded" version (3539.50) with sapphire crystal.


----------



## myoda

One day it will happen, one day... 

Great review!


----------



## myoda

One day it will happen, one day... 

Great review!


----------



## DripCassanova

Nice, very helpful review


----------



## LJ67

Wow, very nicely done


----------



## mpatton4re

I really like this watch. Thanks for posting.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JDMLS430

Nice review. Thanks for the time to write it up


----------



## KogKiller

Thank you for your posts Cam. I agree with everything you have said. Sad you have to "defend" a great watch. I have a 3510.50, like new, on the way from a reputable Japanese dealer. 

I was initially put off by the repeated criticisms on forums. Such as "It's not a real Speedmaster", "It's expensive and difficult to service", "It's ugly and cluttered".
First off, it says Speedmaster on the dial. If by "not a real Speedmaster", they mean it isn't a moon watch, then I'm afraid to break to the news to those who own the Speedy pro but chances are your Speedmaster wasn't literally on the moon. It's a child-like argument perpetuated over and over again. There are many variations of the Speedmaster, all of which are true to their name. Enough of this gatekeeping. You guys are almost as bad as the crazy car guys "You're not a real man unless your Mustang is a GT manual transmission with 500hp and supercharged."

Second, expensive and difficult to service? At the moment Omega charges $750 USD for ANY of their mechanical chrono. The service cost is no different than that of a Speedmaster Professional. About it being difficult, any competent watchmaker worth your time shouldn't have any trouble with it and usually they charge less than what Omega asks. It is cluttered and ugly? That is a biased opinion and you are free to believe what you want. In my opinion the reduced looks better to me. It doesn't have the PP at the 12 o'clock and the 38mm size is perfect for my wrists. 

I have concluded, the hate and negativity towards the 3510.50 Omega Reduced Speedmaster is biased and unfounded. The only downfall I can see is the DD 2020 chrono module mounted on top of the ETA 2892-A2, the Omega Cal.3220. However, the ETA movement itself is proven and reliable and servicing the DD 2020 module is not rocket science as portrayed online. The Reduced Speedmaster is an excellent watch. It can be the gateway to higher end time pieces for some, given the low $1k-$2k cost, and a worthwhile addition to any small wrist individual's collection. The maintenance and servicing cost should be as expected for an Omega of this age and that should be kept in mind when purchasing a reduced Speedmaster. 

I will share pictures of my 3510.50 when it arrives.


----------



## othertbone

Nice watch and review!


----------



## rkmontana

Great review. Thanks!


----------



## ebartocci

I just received my 3510.50 and I have to say that it is a stunning watch. I purchased it to flip it as the watch is not running but I plan on making a step by step video with the tear down and repair.

I will keep you guys posted.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## steinercat

Any other black, leather strap combos?

The rallye-type is nice, but not really my style. Maybe something a little more subdued, but not formal. 

Anyone using a canvass strap?


----------



## onywatch

And what is the problem with the watch?


----------



## meking

Beautiful watch. Great pictures and even better review. Thanks for sharing. 

This one is at the top of my list for sure.


----------



## Nicocamp353

That second picture is awesome!!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bk_market

Great choice. I have been wanting one for a long time. Just waiting for the right schumacher model to be available for sale.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steinercat

I finally got my Reduced Speedmaster. 

Love it! And fits perfect on a 6.5” wrist. 

Only thing I don’t like is the bracelet. I don’t know why, but my triple-date Speedmaster has the same bracelet, but the bracelet on the Reduced just feels ‘cheaper’ for some reason.


----------



## neilziesing

Plus 1 on the 3510.50. Great watch! Bought mine a few years back, with original box and papers, but now want to sell it to finance a move to the manual wind Speedmaster Professional. No dig on the 3510.50 at all. Just really want the manual wind instead of an automatic.


----------

